
Scoble Interviews Twitter Founders Evan Willams and Biz Stone - markbao
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/30/scoble-interviews-twitter-founders-evan-willams-and-biz-stone/
======
LPTS
Maybe it's me but does Techcrunch reporting on Scoble interviewing twitter
seem like a cosmic circle jerk? A strange loop, or Escher stair like feedback
loop of self amplifying and sustaining noise?

~~~
deathbyzen
Where does HN fit into the graph and for that matter where do these comments
fit in? Are we all echos off the walls of God or are we just innocent
bystanders getting soaked with cosmic tech-juice, blinding us to the truth?

Answer to these questions and more... at TechCrunch.Com

~~~
LPTS
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:The_Scream.jpg>

Like Edvard Munch's scream, my screed is an act of rebellion against
absurdity, creating meaning out of meaninglessness by stubborn hopeless
opposition to it.

